# Postfix message_size_limit



## juergen71 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in der Konfigurationsdatei von Postfix /etc/postfix/main.cf den Wert

message_size_limit = 10240000

auf folgenden Wert geändert:

message_size_limit = 20480000

Dann ISPConfig und Postfix neu gestartet, wenn ich jetzt eine Abfrage mache
nach der Größe erhalte ich folgendes Ergebnis:


```
user@server1:~# postconf -d | grep size
message_size_limit = 10240000
```
Woran liegt es das der Wert nicht korrekt angezeigt wird? Nachrichten mit 20MB werden jetzt angenommen, also funktioniert es.

Gruß
jürgen


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2008)

Postconf -d gibt die Defaults aus und nicht die Werte, die Du in der main.cf konfiguriert hast. Du musst stattdessen

postconf -n | grep size

aufrufen.


----------

